
Ask HN: Where can I learn making iOS/mac apps with Swift without storyboards? - walclick
I prefer to do the UI programmatically but almost all the tutorials and examples I found so far use storyboards. And those who don&#x27;t, are just small examples...
======
melling
[https://github.com/melling/ios_topics/blob/master/README.md](https://github.com/melling/ios_topics/blob/master/README.md)

I usually use the first ViewController in Main.storyboard.

Here's a no Nib example:

[https://github.com/melling/ios_topics/tree/master/NoNibAllCo...](https://github.com/melling/ios_topics/tree/master/NoNibAllCodeSwift/NoNibAllCodeSwift)

Usually, you'll just have lines like this:

    
    
        let vc = ViewController()
        self.navigationController?.pushViewController(vc, animated: true)
    

Make sure your first controller is embedded in a NavigationController or that
push won't work.

------
soulchild37
Check out Let's Build That App youtube channel by Brian Voong

